# LATEX Tabellenbefehle?



## Flashmansi (3. November 2008)

Hallo!
Habe mal eine Frage. Meine Tabelle soll so wie die in der anhängenden word-datei aussehen. Probier schon die ganze Zeit rum. Mein Problem: Habe feste Spaltenabstände gewählt über die Parboxbreite. Sobald ich aber den \multicolumn-Befehl einfüge für die Verbindung von zwei Zellen, scheint er den übergeordneten paxboxbefehl zu ignorieren und fügt keinen automatischen Umbruch ein, wenn das Wort zu lang ist. Auch mit der Silbentrennung \- passiert nichts. Hat eine dafür ne Lösung?...bzw. einen anderen besseren Tabellenaufbau?


Hier mal meine Variante:
\begin{table}[hb]
	\centering
		\begin{tabular}[t]{|p{2,3cm}|p{0,8cm}||p{0,7cm}|p{0,7cm}|p{0,7cm}|p{0,7cm}|p{0,7cm}|p{0,7cm}|p{0,7cm}|p{0,7cm}|p{0,7cm}|p{0,7cm}|} 
		\hline
		Beurteilungs-kriterium & Ge-wicht g & \multicolumn{2}{c|}{\centering{Nadel\-rollen}} & \multicolumn{2}{c|}{Nadeln} & \multicolumn{2}{c|}{Förder-schnecken} & \multicolumn{2}{c|}{Schub-traktoren} & \multicolumn{2}{c|}{Gummi-walzen} \\\cline{3-12}
		& &EP&GP&EP&GP&EP&GP&EP&GP&EP&GP \\
		\hline
		\hline
		Funktions-sicherheit  & \multicolumn{1}{c||}{8} & c & d & e&f&g&h&i&j&k&l\\
		\hline
		Konstruktiver Aufwand  & \multicolumn{1}{c||}{4} & c & d & e&f&g&h&i&j&k&l\\
		\hline
		ES- Länge  & \multicolumn{1}{c||}{6} & c & d & e&f&g&h&i&j&k&l\\
		\hline
		Hygiene  & \multicolumn{1}{c||}{2} & c & d & e&f&g&h&i&j&k&l\\
		\hline
		\hline
		Summe  &  & c & d & e&f&g&h&i&j&k&l\\
		\hline
		\end{tabular}
	\caption{Technische Bewertung der Produktzuführungsvarianten nach VDI-2222}
	\label{Tab:Bewertungstabelle}
 \end{table}


----------

